# Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...



## delphi10 (10. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte Euch hier mal meinen Teich vorstellen, der nun endlich vorzeigbar ist. Angefangen hatte ich vor fast vier Jahren mit Ausschachten (Hand-Spaten), wurde aber immer wieder aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen unterbrochen. Der Teich ist etwa 15qm (lt. städt. Uhr am Standrohr) groß die mit einer 12000er Filterpumpe über eine 50W UV-Lampe umgewälzt werden. Dazu kommt noch eine 8000er Bachlaufpumpe. Die Filterpumpe saugt durch einen Skimmer an, dadurch ergibt sich eine immer saubere Oberfläche. Die nächsten Schritte für die kommenden Tage ist eine Brücke aus Kunstschmiede verzinkt und pulverbeschichtet, danach dann eine ausgiebige Randbepflanzung. Fotos werde ich dann aktualisieren.
Bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.
Gruß Delphi10


----------



## Aristocat (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

Hallo Delphi 10!
:willkommen bei uns am Teich.
Sieht toll aus, was Du da "gebuddelt" hast! Besonders den "Seehund" find ich toll.
Hast Du vielleicht auch einen Vornamen?


----------



## wertvoll001 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

halli hallo Delphi 10

dein teich sieht echt klasse aus.  bin etwas neidisch. mein teich ist mir viel zu klein. kann man leider nicht ändern, muß ich leider neidisch bleiben. schade schade.

gruß lutz


----------



## Bibo-30 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

Sehr schön geworden 
Aber wie macht Ihr das mit Hecke schneiden???  das stell ich mir schwierig vor....


----------



## idefix--211 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

Hallo,

das sieht ja schon sehr gut aus, auch der Bachlauf gefällt mir mit den großen flachen Platten.

Kommt in den Teich dann noch ein Substrat, oder setzt du die Pflanzen in Körbe? Ich persönlich mag es ja nicht so, wenn man die Folie sieht. Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache.

Sollen später Fische rein (deshalb kein Bodengrund)?


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## delphi10 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

So, mal der Reihe nach
*Aristocat:* Klar hab ich einen Vornamen - Helge
*Bibo-30:* Ne, ist nicht so das Problem, die Ecke ist sowieso schon weg wg. der Brücke und man kommt jetzt von beiden Seiten leicht dran.
*idefix--211:* Die Folie soll man wirklich später nicht mehr sehen. Da kommt in die Flachwasserzone noch Flusskies und Sand/Lehm-Gemisch. Die meisten Pflanzen werden aber in Körbe gesetzt. Fische sind schon drin - ich konnte es nicht abwarten - sechs Sarasso-Karpfen (sind so Kois für Arme;-)) aber sehr schön gefärbt, teils mit ausgeprägtem __ Schleierschwanz. Und - na ja, zwei kleine (so ca. 12-15 cm) Kois. Waren preiswert zu haben. 
Dabei soll es aber erst einmal bleiben. Mal sehen wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Dem Winter sehe ich schon mit etwas Sorge entgegen. Luftpumpe und Ausströmer sind jetzt auch aktiv, Sauerstoff sollte eigentlich genug da sein.
Neue Bilder lade ich hoch, wenn die Brücke steht und die Bepflanzung fertig ist.
Bis dann
Gruß Helge


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

Hallo Helge.

Willkommen bei den Teich- :crazy


Wie lange ist das Wasser denn schon im Teich und wie lange läuft der hoffentlich :beeten vorhandene Biofilter schon?

Solange der Teich noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist, könnten die Fische Probleme in Form einer Nitritvergiftung bekommen. Bitte belies Dich mal unter dem Begriff Nitritpeak. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitritpeak
(man kann in diesem Fall auch "Teich" für "Aquarium" einsetzen)

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass Pflanzen + Substrat für einen neuen Teich mit Fischbesatz wesentlich wichtiger sind, als eine Brücke.  
Die Brücke trägt zum biologischen Gleichgewicht nämlich nichts bei, die beiden anderen Dinge schon.


----------



## Zottel (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*

Willkommen im Forum.Sieht schon total toll aus dein Teich, Kompliment!


----------



## delphi10 (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt als Jahrhundertbaustelle...*



Zottel schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum.Sieht schon total toll aus dein Teich, Kompliment!


Na ja *verlegenguck*, Danke. Zur Zeit arbeite ich fast täglich abends an dem Teich. Ich hoffe, dass ich so etwa in 14 Tagen die (vorläufige) FinalVersion erreicht habe.
Gruss Helge

P.S. Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ist eine Heizung Luxus, nötig, sinnvoll? Max. Wassertiefe ca. 1,6m. Aber vermutlich noch nicht genug Schlamm, Modder zum eingraben. Tiefste Wintertemperaturen lagen schon mal bei -10 - -15°C.


----------

